# Food Safety News Mon 12/23/2019



## daveomak.fs (Dec 23, 2019)

Food Safety News
Mon 12/23/2019 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Our world view of 2019’s Top 10 food safety stories*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 23, 2019 12:05 am Commentary Editor’s note: Today, Food Safety News looks back at the Top 10 most important food safety news events for 2019. We’ve shared our annual rankings with our readers for the past decade. As in the past, our Top 10 list for 2019 is not merely a list of individual stories by individual writers. Multiple...  Continue Reading



* Warning letters sent to two seafood processing facilities and cheese manufacturing facility*
By News Desk on Dec 23, 2019 12:03 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company...  Continue Reading



* Australian agencies’ post advice to help prevent food poisoning*
By News Desk on Dec 23, 2019 12:01 am Public health agencies in Australia have issued advice to help people avoid food poisoning this holiday season. The country is in it’s summer months now and has also been affected by bushfires and record high temperatures of 41.9 degrees C (107.4 degrees F) this past week. In New South Wales (NSW), 168 Salmonella infections have...  Continue Reading


----------



## Murray (Dec 23, 2019)

Food scientists say don't wash the turkey. Here's why.



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/food-safety-holiday-turkey-vegetables-1.5405527


----------



## Murray (Dec 23, 2019)

Sorry 

 daveomak.fs
  thought I was starting a new thread.  I do enjoy your food safety post, until I got into this smoking meat form my “food safety” consisted of washing my hands after going to the bathroom.


----------



## daveomak.fs (Dec 24, 2019)

Murray, morning....   We can't have enough posts about food safety...   Good post....   Dave


----------



## dr k (Dec 24, 2019)

Put the garbage can next to the sink. Put rack in pan next to the sink. Tear off papper towels and scatter near sink to easily grab. Start a pencil stream of water in sink. Remove turkey from bag and put on rack in pan. Dump juice down sink drain and pitch bag in garbage. Wipe turkey inside and out with paper towels and pitch in garbage (optional.) Wash hands under the already running water.


----------

